# Reihenhaus kleiner Garten mit Teich 2.0



## RobDust (21. Aug. 2016)

Sooo dann will ich euch mal meinen neuen kleinen Teich nicht vorenthalten 

Letzter Stand:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/reihenhaus-kleiner-garten-mit-teich.46590/

Und nun
 
Vor allem habe ich an der Länge geschraubt ...
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig ' Bilder vom endzustand folgen noch . Der neue hat nun etwas ü 3000l laut wasserzähler.

 

Vor allem hab ich nun mehr Wasserpflanzen. Im hinteren Bereich ist viel __ wasserpest. Kleiner Trick. Habe Löcher in größere Steinbrocken gebort. Und dadurch die wasserpest gezogen.   Hält wunderbar und sieht aus wie ein unterwasserwald.
Vorne noch ein wenig tannwedel. Rest sieht man ja  und noch ein Bild von den Bewohnern  

Dann noch eine Frage. Ist es ratsam die Fische sofort zu füttern,? Glaube es dauert ja bis sich da "Nahrung" erst findet oder?


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und Tausch die Kokosmatten gegen eine Ufermatte. Nächstes Jahr fängt sie schon an zu verfaulen und düngt die neuen Algen vorzüglich. 
Aber sonst 
Was für einen Filter nutzt du jetzt?


----------



## RobDust (21. Aug. 2016)

Aaaah ok mit der Kokosmatte hatte ich schon selber gemerkt  die war beim letzten Teich komplett im Wasser teilweise mehrere Meter Bahnen. Beim teich 2.0 ist sie nicht mehr im Wasser getränkt sondern nur noch bis zum Rand. ragt vielleicht mal hier oder da 0.5cm rein. Finde die optisch halt am schönsten. probiere erst mal diesen Kompromiss.

Filter ist ein Oase biosmart 16000 inkl uvc mit einer alten 3300l Pumpe von heissner.


----------



## Wild (21. Aug. 2016)

Hi,
dein Teich gefällt mir, aber den Rand musst du noch irgendwie anders gestalten, tarnen!

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## RobDust (22. Aug. 2016)

Moin Norbert, ist ja noch nicht fertig. Mir sind am WE die Steine ausgegangen ;-) 
Geht die Woche munter weiter.


----------



## RobDust (25. Aug. 2016)

Guten Abend 
Endlich ging es heute mal weiter mit dem Teich! Hab noch 2-3 Pflanzen besorgt und jede Menge Steine... Hab dann angefangen die Steine zu verteilen. Denke es wird noch paar Tage dauern. Zumal mir auch noch eine Abgrenzung gen garten fehlt!! Aaaber hab noch n kleines Update integriert ))
Sehr selbst


----------



## RobDust (25. Aug. 2016)




----------



## fiseloer (25. Aug. 2016)

Die Lampen brennen aber nicht die ganze Nacht ?


----------



## RobDust (25. Aug. 2016)

Nö nur wenn ich in der Dämmerung auf der Terrasse sitze. Danach gehen die entweder Hard per zeitschaltuhr aus. Oder wenn wir Besuch haben und das z.b., Stündchen länger laufen soll, kann ich dir per WLAN ausschalten direkt vom iPhone


----------



## RobDust (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich näher mich dem Endergebnis 
  
Und wir haben eine neue Bewohnerin.
  
Beer for Scale,


----------



## RobDust (4. Sep. 2016)

Noch mal ein paar Bilder von den liebsten 
Bald baut der nachbar, dann wird ausgesourced


----------



## RobDust (17. Okt. 2016)

gut, dann werde ich mich in Geduld üben  und noch ein paar Pflanzen dazukaufen


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

RobDust schrieb:


> gut, dann werde ich mich in Geduld üben  und noch ein paar Pflanzen dazukaufen


Schau ob du einen in der Nähe findest der zum Herbst hin ausmistet.


----------

